# Doves vs pigeons



## Dovequestion (Apr 10, 2013)

From experience which makes the better pet? I am under the impression that doves are more gentle and pigeons peck more often.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know. Aren't doves more flighty? I think pigeons make good pets. They're smart and funny. I love pigeons.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

well what type of energy do you want out of the bird? Doves are small and fragile, and would rather like to sit sround and eat and sleep and coo every once in a while. yes, theyre gentle, and make great pets. Yet pigeons are more energetic, with more of a personality. They can be used to fly, or just a pet. i wouldn't know which bird to pick. i love both. but it just matters what type of energy you want.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thats kinda like asking if dogs or cats are better... it really depends on what u are loking for in a pet.. just because they are both birds doesnt mean they have the same personality... also keep in mind that there is a difference between either one of ur choices being handled often to never handled at all... either one will not let u touch them if they werent handled at all... 

I have had both and I can tell u that neither let me hold and pet them if thats what ur looking for... it would really have to be one that was handled often. Even then its questionable.


----------



## Dovequestion (Apr 10, 2013)

We held a dove that has almost never been handled before and it was very gentle (even though I could tell it was uncomfortable and it even flew away once) but it let a child pet it and hold it and it wasn't even tamed. (this dove was a diamond dove so I'm not sure if Ringnecks are bit feistier but I'm guessing they are equally gentle) Do pigeon pecks hurt more than dove pecks? I can't believe how much they can hurt each other...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVc5sib_wgU

Its crazy how to they can kill each other but can barely hurt a person...
Do females fight with each other too? Even if they are not protecting a nest?


----------

